
Solving for Banner Blindness. Solve Media. - bjonathan
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/09/20/solving-for-banner-blindness-solve-media/
======
loupgarou21
Somewhat clever, but above all else, I'm incredibly lazy when it comes to
finding information that is little more than an interest piece (by that I mean
pretty much all traditional reporting and blogging/meta-reporting) and such a
form of advertisement would make me look elsewhere in the land of ubiquitous
information. Hell, I can barely be bothered to log into nytimes, and in fact
will usually bypass is because I know I'll have to log in if I want to read
the story. Every once in a while there will be a story that interests me
enough, but truthfully, I feel that most of the stuff being reported on by
anyone is crap and I only read it to kill a little time while waiting to do
something else.

I do realize though that I'm not the target audience for most websites as I
never click on ads and won't even bother to log into a free site. If someone
wants to earn money from me, they really need to produce something that I
consider quality content, which I will then gladly pay for, but the number of
things I pay for is minuscule.

